# chip on my glass...



## azotemia (Jan 28, 2009)

got a free tank from a neighbor (36x18x18). while i was cleaning it, i noticed a small chip on one of the front glass  which leads me to my questions...

safe? or would it eventually web out and flood my house? any remedies if needed? 

glass is 1/2 inch thick, metal brace at the bottom, plastic brace at the top

onto the photos:


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Looks like something hit it, so it isn't cracked right through (from what I can see). It is _probably_ ok, but I would make sure you don't see any spidering and if you do, drain and remove!

That said, I would be more comfortable with a flawless tank myself =)


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

Have you asked him if he was running it that way? Or if it was damaged while being stored or moved?


----------

